# Any finds in Northern Indiana?



## shaisley (Apr 10, 2013)

I was out poking around my woods and absolutely nothing...yet. I am itching for some fried mushrooms! yummy! It has rained for a couple days now, but that is good. I am anticipating them popping up within the next week or two.


----------



## fishinshroomsmarion (Apr 11, 2013)

Here in east central nothing so far either. I think after the swamps (woods as of now) drys up and the sun beams for a few days it should be harvest time! Hopefully within week or two. Hope you have a great season!


----------



## dang (Apr 7, 2013)

I haven't even started looking yet, I think this weekend I am going to look for some areas. We just moved here (Lake County). We went for a walk in Illinois this past weekend and it still looked very dead. I hope it starts soon I've got a heck of an itch also.


----------

